# Should I buy an ocean sport fisher?



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

A contractor buddy of mine that I go fishing with all the time want to partner up on a 33' sport fisher with twin cummins. It is affordable but I don't know just how much time I have spare to spend on it to make it worth my while.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell yes. Lemme go get my fishing pole!

Actually, partnerships on a boat can turn bad real quick. Do your homework good on this one.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

I am, he has been bugging me for some time.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

A guy at the lake wanted to pay me half for 1/2 ownership in the fast boat. Problems I saw were insurance rates, who pays for maintenance, when a part breaks, who determines if it is wear and tear, or just driver wrong doing? How are the taxes paid? Who gets to claim the taxes? Who gets the boat on what weekends, and what provision is in place when you want/need the boat on an off weekend? Where is the boat stored (obviously you aren't concerned with this one)? Who gasses and is it gassed before or after a trip? Yeah, I see many headaches.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah that is what I am leaning towards. That and I have a feeling I will be stuck with more of the costs. He will use it more since he lives near the slip. I think I will be turning him down. I didn't go partners in my company for many reasons why should I do it with a boat, especially when I don't have to.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree. Just buy your own boat. With friends like me, you will keep busy gassing it up and entertaining me for several hours a day. Time to blow the dust off my fishin' pole!


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm buying a dingy then.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd be more likely to get something aluminum around 24' with an outboard.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

As a sidenote, at 8 years of age, my very first overnight deep sea boat fishing adventure was with my uncle's plumbing business, where he paid for all the employees, along with my father and I, and we went deep into Mexican waters for 2 days. We caught more fish than I have ever seen before. He himself caught a 197 pound giant black sea bass, which needed to be stuffed into two burlap sacks. I also remember them plumbers drank like no tomorrow!


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

So I backed out of this deal and my buddy ended up with two other partners. Now they are fighting and arguing. My buddy has no money top ut into it so the others are having to pay for everything. I'm glad I didn't go partners on it. I think I will stick to that motto of no partners in anything.


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2015)

Glad to hear you didn't get caught up in that crap.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2015)

I almost did that with my company when I first started. Glad I didn't do it then either, that guy ended up embezzling a bunch from his company.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Feb 25, 2015)

Chris said:


> So I backed out of this deal and my buddy ended up with two other partners. Now they are fighting and arguing. My buddy has no money top ut into it so the others are having to pay for everything. I'm glad I didn't go partners on it. I think I will stick to that motto of no partners in anything.



_If it flies or floats.........................._.


----------

